# Only One Man Can Save WrestleMania... And it's Not Austin



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

THE STUPENDOUS MAN!

A run in during the main event, and you truly have the most stupendous WrestleMania of all time. If not, well, then you're just blowing smoke and full of shit.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Stop creating threads.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Sincere said:


> Stop creating threads.


Never.
I mean, until I'm banned, of course.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

It's like they have word a day toilet paper and someone read that word for the first time.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I don’t get it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Main event match will be contested with CALVINBALL rules!


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Dr. Middy said:


> Main event match will be contested with CALVINBALL rules!


2022 would make TWO billion dollars in revenue.


----------

